# Showing photo thread!!



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

As the title implies, this is me and Tess's showing thread! This is where I will post the photos of us out our shows

*ENJOY!!!*


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Bump!!


----------



## Can He Star (Mar 9, 2011)

love it!!!
here is some of raminco silver roulette!!!


----------



## Can He Star (Mar 9, 2011)

sorry bout the photos they are all over the place!!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Elle!!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Haha not like you to be so messy!!


----------



## Can He Star (Mar 9, 2011)

hahah i couldnt sort them out


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Nah oh well


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

Looking great Pintotess!!!


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

YAY!! I love my little Tessmeister!!

VB


----------



## LucysMyGirl (Apr 10, 2011)

Great pics..................
PintoTess i love your browband


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Thankyou  the browband is my friends, I borrowed it for the show.


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

Demi (show name Nancy Drew) and I in a few of our competitions from this past fall through this past weekend.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Some more if you are interested.


----------



## Levade (Apr 13, 2011)

So pretty! All of them


----------



## Can He Star (Mar 9, 2011)

that was the best day


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Yes it was. Its good to have memories like that.


----------



## sullylvr (Aug 13, 2009)

awesome pics eventerdrew!!


----------



## Can He Star (Mar 9, 2011)

lol that day was so fun. more will be like that hopefully


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Hopefully  It was a perfect ending as well.


----------



## Can He Star (Mar 9, 2011)

aggreed^


----------



## LindyVodkaWP (Apr 12, 2012)

Beautiful little pinto you have there. Total sweet face.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Thanks


----------

